# P4Y IPV4 My Experience and Journey into Tempcontrol



## Spikester (30/6/15)

Hey guys

(This is all my opinion and experience and please do not hold me liable to anything said here)

So i thought I would post my experience with my new IPV4 and temp control.

After waiting for what seemed like forever, I finally received my IPV4 yesterday. Thanks @hugo @Sirvape for the speedy service and excellent customer service, I will definitely be buying from you guys again.

So first impressions, well i'm by no means an "expert", id much rather call myself a noob, but wow!!!!! I'm very impressed with the quality, look and feel of the IPV4. Its comfortable in the hand, feels well built and has a very nice weight to it. I've used the Sigelei 150w, the IPV2s, KBox 40w and the Istick 50w and the IPV4 for me feels the best so far and in the all black paint looks amazing.

Now down to the vape experience, this is where so far the IPV4 has really stood out for me.
So the IPV arrived at my office yesterday morning and because i was at work I didnt have time to start making Ni200 coils so i decided to run it just in power mode. I took my tank(Ehpro Epoch D1, dual 28awg kanthol 2mm 7wrap @0.5ohm, Juice NCV Milked 3mg) off my meantime mod(kbox 40watt) which i was running at 30watt. I put the tank on the IPV4 with 2 brand new fully charged Efest 2800mah 35amp batteries and set it to 30watt(which is what i had the Kbox on) and proceeded to vape away and HOLY cow what a vape it is.... the power is far higher than the Kbox and far quicker to the coil. I put the same tank on the Sigelei 150w last night and to me the sigelei didn't seem to deliver the same goods.
So for power mode the IPV4 gets a huge thumbs up from me.

Now onto the NI200 build.
So once i got home last night I decided it was time to start the temp control vape experience.
The build i made after alot of trying and failing(6 coils with broken leads) i managed to build the following:
Tank: Ehpro Epoch D1
28awg Ni200
Dual 12 warp 2.5mm dia coils
Resistance: 0.09ohm
Vaping at: 420F 35J
Juice: World Wonders Colosseum 6mg
And WOW!!!!!!!!!!! what a vape... Definitely far different to Kanthol, and different in a good way for me. I vaped on this setup till late last night and im still vaping on it now since 6am, testing different temps amd joules to see where im happy but so far every different setting has had loads of flavour and really good clouds. 

I will be doing alot more builds as soon as my Zenith V2 arrives tomorrow and I will keep you all posted through this journey. I will also try some builds on my derringer.

Final thought on the IPV4 so far, definitely worth buying when I compare it to the mods I've used.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Spikester (1/7/15)

Just a pic of how I'm running my setup.


----------



## kev mac (7/7/15)

Spikester said:


> Just a pic of how I'm running my setup.


Gotta agree love this mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spikester (7/7/15)

So I finally got my new RDA, the Zenith v2 and thank you to @Kaldayne from @VapeKing centurion.
Really happy I got it, its an awesome little atty... so i've done a build on it and to be honest its not as good as I was hoping...
It creates awesome flavor with the nickel but the issue i have is, it seems that the build I have done seems to be a cold vape and I enjoy a warm vape, but ill keep building some new setups and see how it goes...
The build i've done is:

Atty: Zenith V2 RDA
28awg Ni200
Dual 12 warp 3mm dia coils
Resistance: 0.09ohm
Vaping at: 470F 50J
Juice: Vapeking Yogiiee 6mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (7/7/15)

Happy you enjoying it bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spikester (7/7/15)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (7/7/15)

Spikester said:


> So I finally got my new RDA, the Zenith v2 and thank you to @Kaldayne from @VapeKing centurion.
> Really happy I got it, its an awesome little atty... so i've done a build on it and to be honest its not as good as I was hoping...
> It creates awesome flavor with the nickel but the issue i have is, it seems that the build I have done seems to be a cold vape and I enjoy a warm vape, but ill keep building some new setups and see how it goes...
> The build i've done is:
> ...


Other than trying different builds I don't know.I like a cool vape I guess that's a part of t.c. seeing how hot my attys get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spikester (7/7/15)

Yeah I'm gonna keep trying a few other ni200 builds on the zenith otherwise I'll just do some crazy kanthol builds on it for the warm vape and keep using the epoch for ni200 cause that seems to give an awesome warm flavourful cloud chasing vape


----------



## kev mac (8/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Other than trying different builds I don't know.I like a cool vape I guess that's a part of t.c. seeing how hot my attys get.


Might have hit on something concerning a cool-warm vape.Seems that different attys will vape warmer than others i.e. my tugboat gives me a warmer vape than my Tobh so maybe trying different ones will help w/ that warmer vape you're after.Let me know if this is all in my head.


----------



## kev mac (8/7/15)

Spikester said:


> Yeah I'm gonna keep trying a few other ni200 builds on the zenith otherwise I'll just do some crazy kanthol builds on it for the warm vape and keep using the epoch for ni200 cause that seems to give an awesome warm flavourful cloud chasing vape


You might also try twisting Kantian and nick.


----------



## Spikester (8/7/15)

Yeah the attys definitely make a huge difference, I'll try my derringer in a few days and I'll look into the twisted coils soon


----------



## kev mac (10/7/15)

Spikester said:


> Yeah the attys definitely make a huge difference, I'll try my derringer in a few days and I'll look into the twisted coils soon


Spikester.just installed a dual tiger coil :28g nic.twisted w/0.8*0.1mm flat kanth. 8 wraps on 2.5 dia.rod @0.75 ohm, warm w/ great flavor.Don't know if you've ever built this type but it's not too hard i.m.o. as I am hardly a coil master my self. This could get you closer to the vape you're looking for. Luck to ya.


----------



## Spikester (10/7/15)

Thanks @kevmac that sounds like a great idea... what size round kanthol is equivalent to the flat kanthol that you are using? I haven't ever bothered with ribbon so I'm not sure about the sizing.


----------



## kev mac (10/7/15)

Spikester said:


> Thanks @kevmac that sounds like a great idea... what size round kanthol is equivalent to the flat kanthol that you are using? I haven't ever bothered with ribbon so I'm not sure about the sizing.


Really are 2 different things. I've twisted 28s and it's good but try some flat I think it's a warmer vape as the flat produces more heat via the lager surface area.You can look at videos on YouTube, Rip Trippers-tiger coil.Good luck.


----------



## Silver (13/7/15)

Spikester said:


> Thanks @kevmac that sounds like a great idea... what size round kanthol is equivalent to the flat kanthol that you are using? I haven't ever bothered with ribbon so I'm not sure about the sizing.



Hi @Spikester 
Please upload a cool avatar pic for yourself
Helps everyone to recognise your posts


----------



## Spikester (25/7/15)

So today iv spent the afternoon trying my first twisted coils and I'm very impressed with the results.

The first thing I tried was just a normal kanthol build for my girlfriends kbox and derringer setup and it came out as: 

Dual 28awg twisted 2.5mm 8wrap 0.45ohm and it is super impressive in both taste and clouds from 25 watt all the way up to 40 watt. 






Then I proceeded to try the twisted 28awg nickel and 28awg kanthol (thanks to @kev mac for the idea) on my zenith v2 with my ipv4 and wow what a great vape. 
It came out as follows:
Dual 28awg twisted 2.5mm 13wrap at 0.115ohm. Currently vaping it at 40j and 470f and loving it.











So that's it for the quick update...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spikester (2/2/16)

Self made Clapton wire dual Clapton 22awg 0.18ohm 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (2/2/16)

Spikester said:


> Self made Clapton wire dual Clapton 22awg 0.18ohm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Wow, you CAN build coils. Well done!


----------



## Spikester (2/2/16)

Thanks andre. The full description is 22/28awg self made Clapton wire and the coils are 6 wrap 3mm dia at 0.18ohm. I've made a dual 22awg with 28awg wrap Clapton wire aswell that I'll build with next

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (3/2/16)

Spikester said:


> So today iv spent the afternoon trying my first twisted coils and I'm very impressed with the results.
> 
> The first thing I tried was just a normal kanthol build for my girlfriends kbox and derringer setup and it came out as:
> 
> ...


Good ole K-Box


----------



## kev mac (3/2/16)

Spikester said:


> Thanks andre. The full description is 22/28awg self made Clapton wire and the coils are 6 wrap 3mm dia at 0.18ohm. I've made a dual 22awg with 28awg wrap Clapton wire aswell that I'll build with next
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Nicely done.I just got some 32 over 28g Clapton wire from 3Fvapes real cheap.I like the thinner wire as it ramps a little faster.I've been using claptons lately I don't care for the long ramp up but the flavor is great.


----------



## Spikester (3/2/16)

Yeah that kbox is a perfect entry level mod, iv had it forever and use it as part of my daily and it works like a bomb.
Yeah I must be honest, the ramp up times are forever on this Clapton and I run it at 90 to 100watt to try shorten that ramp up time. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Spikester (3/6/16)

Just another coil I built.





Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spikester (8/6/16)

So decided to try a new coil tonight. Quad 24awg 8 wrap 3mm dia vertical build @0.19 ohm. Hardest part of this build was having to wrap 2 left hand/reverse wraps.
























Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (8/6/16)

Spikester said:


> So decided to try a new coil tonight. Quad 24awg 8 wrap 3mm dia vertical build @0.19 ohm. Hardest part of this build was having to wrap 2 left hand/reverse wraps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat, extremely neat! Thanks heavens I need not attempt that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## brotiform (9/6/16)

Wow , great job @Spikester


----------



## Spikester (26/6/16)

So my IPV4 has been looking a little bit worse for ware lately, so today I decided it was time for a refresh. 










Then for a bit of a happy moment... well for me atleast. On Wednesday I collected my new mod the Reuleaux DNA200 





Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BrewBrothers (18/7/16)

Very Cool!! awesome builds buddy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

